# Pellet stove exhaust temperature



## bungalobob (Aug 14, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what is the exhaust temperature exiting the vent on a pellet stove? Waiting for a Harman P68 in November. Thanks


----------



## webbie (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe 120 to 300 degrees....at the unit.....less after some pellet vent. A lot of air is mixed in, which lowers the temp. Mine seems to run about 150-200 after 12 feet of pellet vent.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 14, 2008)

i think, (would have to look to know but i think im right) that pellet stoves are allowed a max of 500F plus ambient temp for exhaust temps at the stove coupler (internal) to pass certification and safety testing.


----------



## BubbRubb (Aug 14, 2008)

I asked my installer the same question when installing my P68.  I vent 4' vertically inside before going out and his answer was ~ 350 degrees.


----------



## bungalobob (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I was asking because the stove vent will be directly vented onto open porch with no verticle rise. The porch won't see much activity during winter months, but I was curious as to what to expect if and when I, or others get close to it.


----------



## Souzafone (Aug 14, 2008)

The verticle rise is so that in the event of a power outage there's no way smoke can enter the house. As far as I know it would be a code violation to exit straight out.


----------



## bungalobob (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought it would need a rise as well, but according to the dealer, with the Harman 'direct vent wall-pass-through kit' you do not need a rise. It is shown on page 13 of their manual in "Tips for choosing the right Harman Pellet Stove." They do say as you mention that a rise is preferable to prevent smoke from backing into house until fire goes out in stove, or until power is restored. They reccomend a power back-up system for that purpose. That I am looking into right now, and the cost involved. Have not done enough research on them yet, but I'm hearing a ballpark range of $300-$500, depending on model and how many runtime hours you want from it. I guess it is not the ideal set-up, but it is the only location that works for me.

http://harmanstoves.com/doc/p68m.pdf


----------



## BubbRubb (Aug 14, 2008)

Often times what is allowed and what is the best option are not the same thing.  You can direct vent them, but it is not ideal.  If you are hooking up battery backup, it seems to make the power loss argument a moot point.


----------

